# Please ID



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can someone ID this coral.. I bought it from RR.. All I was told is that it is an lps and for some reason it just started getting these white spots that are taking the colour right out of it


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

The light areas look like slow tissue necrosis. I would check to see if your alkalinity is OK.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Pavona maldivensis*

That would be my guess. It looks like you have the fluorescent/neon green variety. It also comes in orange. That's my guess....however it is classified as an SPS and not LPS. This form is the encrusting kind as opposed to leaf shaped.

http://www.thecoralzone.com/sps_coral/pavona_maldivensis_coral.shtml


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


> That would be my guess. It looks like you have the fluorescent/neon green variety. It also comes in orange. That's my guess....however it is classified as an SPS and not LPS. This form is the encrusting kind as opposed to leaf shaped.
> 
> http://www.thecoralzone.com/sps_coral/pavona_maldivensis_coral.shtml


+1 Pavona...SPS


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks a lot guys.. I also bought the pink/purplish one too from RR so i have the green and orange.. so I just got my RED SEA MARINE CARE TEST KIT and i was just checking my Alkalinity because it has never been done before.. On the test card it says that the starting colour is blue, the end colour is green and it also has an overdose colour which is yellow.. It says that if it goes to the yellow you subract 0.5 dKH from the number of drops you used.. For each drop you use it says add one dKH.. The thing is I do not get an end colour of green at all.. I put in 15 drops and it turned yellow so i don't know what to do.. a lot of sites say that pH and alkalinity usually go hand in hand..my pH is 8.2 so i don't understand why its doing this and why i can't get an exact reading.. I have never tested Magnesium so i have no idea what that parameter is.. my calcium is at 400 so it could be raised up a little bit.. but it seems that im having more problems with this 75 gallon tank than i am with a 14 and people say its easier to keep everything balance and its less work to make things correct.. this is just getting stressful.. in my 14 gallon biocube the only thing i ever tested was pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrates.. i tested it for the first 3 months and than put the kit away to collect dust.. i have had the bio up and running for 2 years now.. my big tank i've had up and running since the beginning of april.. the only thing that im having problem with is SPS corals, everything else is doing fine.. if anyone has any advice or any information that they could possibly help me out with for this Alkalinity issue that would absolutely awesome and much appreciated.. i am currently looking at getting a magnesium pro test kit as well possibly tonight


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is my opinion only, but if I were you I would buy a Salifert alkalinity test kit for the simple reason it has an easily identifiable end point. The second reason would be because if you add I dkh for every drop added with the Red Sea, that means the resolution(ie accuracy) is less than a Salifert. 
Having owned a magnesium pro magnesium test kit, I can say without a doubt that it is way harder to use than the Salifert. The end point on the Salifert is very easy to ascertain. If you have any doubt about whether the color change is the end point, all you have to do is add one more drop and if the color doesn't change, you've reached the end point.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

so just an update.. i checked all my water peramaters and i don't know what it was about that alkalinity test kit but i bought a new one and tested.. my alkalinity is at 10.1 dKH which i think is good.. my calcium i need to bring up and my magnesium i need to bring up as well.. my magnesium is at 900 and my calcium is at 290 for some strange reason so i am supplementing the calcium to raise it up to help out and i need to get something for the magnesium to bring that up as well.. now my question about the coral is, is there anyway to get rid of the slow tissue necrosis? or anyway of stopping it from happening?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The Ca and Mg are waaaay too low. You have to slowly increase them at most 100mg/L over a 24 hr period to get a the range of Ca to 400-425mg/L and Mg to 1350-1450mg/L.

The simplest way to "boost" those levels is to mix a solution of Ca and Mg in separate containers, ie. empty water bottle and pop a pin hole in the bottom to get a slow drip. Put a container in the sump and one over the overflow box or if it's an undrilled system, on different corners on top of the aquarium where there is plenty of flow.

Use the calculators on RC to determine the amount of dry Ca and Mg supplement (ie, BRS) to weigh out in order to boost your volume 100mg/L and dissolve in ~100mL of RO/DI water. If you are using the liquid supplements, there are the dosage amounts that are printed on the label. SeaChem Ion, IIRC, is an Mg supplement that I quite like.

HTH


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

" is there anyway to get rid of the slow tissue necrosis?"

Try letting your alkalinity drop to about 8-8.5 dkh at the most. 7.5-8 dkh would be even better.

Natural Sea Water is 7-8 dkh


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

yes i know the magnesium and calcium are too low.. As i stated before i am currently trying to bring them up.. i purchased a 1L bottle of each which is KENT MARINE and am dosing as often and as much as i can in a 24 hour period making sure not to send my tank into a "shock state" with the amount of additives coming in at one time.. the max i can dose of the magnesium is 75mL in a 24 hour span because my tank is 75 galons and it says a mL per gallon.. it is something that i am currently trying hard to get raised up so i don't lose anything else as in corals.. 

How do i drop my Alkalinity? 

I just want everything to be good and grow healthy and colourful and i know it takes time in this hobby so i have to wait it out and get my parameters up to where they should be and than work from there i guess..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ca, Alk and Mg have an intertwined relationship. I wouldn't worry about Alk ATM, just get the Ca and Mg up and Alk will drop.


----------

